# Some Amazing Brazilian Music near "prog" /YeYe taste



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Antônio Adolfo E A Brazuca - 1969 - Full Album






Umas & Outras ?– Poucas E Boas (1970)







Umas E Outras - Quarenta~o Simpa´tico







Quarteto Em Cy 1972

(a little more spotty because MOR in sections)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

*EP / Paulinho & Dorinha / É Natural / 1972 / Arranged by Arthur Verocai*

They were brother and sister. Dorinha was in two of the above bands and sadly died of cancer or an infection, accounts differ that I've seen, I believe in her 30s.


----------

